# Low Retaining Wall



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a small, 20 ft retaining wall that is only 2 blocks high with a cap installed over that. It runs along side of my driveway and hold in river rock. 

My question whether I should continue the wall around the whole north part of my house. I have curved the wall around a bush and it ends at my foundation. The problem I have is that I was planning on stopping the wall and then using interlocking edgers to complete my edging because the grade of my driveway really flatens out. 

If I use the retaining wall blocks it would only be 1 block high for about 20 ft. I didn't know if that would look right or if people really use wall blocks for that long of a run at only 1 high?

So my options are 
1) continue with 1 block high retaining wall at take the caps off my current wall (would be too high for a block and cap)
2) stop the wall (like I have) and continue with edgers


----------



## Medium_Pimpin' (Jul 6, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> I have a small, 20 ft retaining wall that is only 2 blocks high with a cap installed over that. It runs along side of my driveway and hold in river rock.
> 
> My question whether I should continue the wall around the whole north part of my house. I have curved the wall around a bush and it ends at my foundation. The problem I have is that I was planning on stopping the wall and then using interlocking edgers to complete my edging because the grade of my driveway really flatens out.
> 
> ...



Post a pic if you can, a lot easier to advise that way. I just finished a similar project myself but used wood instead of block.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I actually decided to keep the wall block going. When it got really low and one full block was too high, I used the top cap. Looks nice.


----------



## HiFi (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess U should go for the long wall with 1 block height.I dont expect it to look horrible.anyway I have seen ppl so that and still the place dint look all that different


----------

